# Spreadsheet of staffpad instrument articulation xml files



## sundrowned (Aug 11, 2021)

This might be useful for some people that can't get at the xml files. I've copied some of the main libraries into a spreadsheet organised by library tab. The files list all the samples, articulations and the different ways of triggering them.

I learned quite a few things going through them. (Harmon mutes in Cinebrass trumpets for example, didn't know about that) 

Some of them have two xml files in which case both are copied. 


 

Doc can be downloaded.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks @sundrowned . Not sure how to download them though, the doc is showing up embedded in your post.


----------



## sundrowned (Aug 11, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> Thanks @sundrowned . Not sure how to download them though, the doc is showing up embedded in your post.


`https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1usBYJs8MVzwrVtUlc9Xz6RFd81Yc7_bkCPPkix_acCk` 

This should do it.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow!!!!


----------



## stevebarden (Aug 11, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> This might be useful for some people that can't get at the xml files.


What are these XML files you're referring to?


----------



## zolhof (Aug 11, 2021)

stevebarden said:


> What are these XML files you're referring to?


Definition files in the StaffPad folder of the Windows version. It's one `def.xml` file per instrument, containing all the articulations and instructions on how to trigger them. You know, essential information that should be provided by the devs as an official document with each purchase.


----------



## Mark Ozanich (Aug 12, 2021)

Nice, muchas gracias.


----------



## muratkayi (Sep 8, 2021)

Guys,

reading through the definition files for CineBrass I can not for the life of me find anything that would indicate that there's a triggerable sampled "fall" for any of the brass sections. 
The "scoop" would be what is advertised as a "rip" in the Staffpad store, but there it also says explicitly both rips and falls would be available. 
Can anyone make sense of this or alternatively explain how to get a fall out of any of the sections in CineBrass?


----------

